# Can some dogs be allergic to wheat flour?



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

everyone,

All of a sudden Toby has awful staining around his eyes and mouth. And I mean awful!

The only thing new was dog treats that I made him which had wheat flour. Over the last 2 weeks he has had this as his only treats since he loves them! Rosie loves them too and had no reaction. I have even tried 3x to wash the stains with the MOM formula and it won't get rid of it.

Toby just had his annual and all blood work came back was fine. This visit was after the staining started. The Vet said he does have conjunctivitis so he has eye drops to clear that up. I don't know how he got that, maybe the wheat? She wasn't concerned about the staining even though I told her two weeks ago he was pure white.

Do you think I should give him some Tylan to clear up whatever he has?

Thanks for any information you might have!

Robin


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wheat is a very high allergen grain. Why not stop feeding the wheat and see what happens?


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Suzan,

I was hoping you were on, He hasn't had the treats in about two weeks now and I haven't noticed any changes.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Aug 7 2008, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616919


> Hi Suzan,
> 
> I was hoping you were on, He hasn't had the treats in about two weeks now and I haven't noticed any changes.[/B]



Was it regular white flour, or 100% whole wheat ? Did the cookies have any sugar in them? If so, then maybe it is a yeast reaction to the sugar and the high glycemic white flour. Probiotics and/or yogurt _might_ help. Or it might be another allergy or sensitivity. It's hard to say. What else were in the cookies? It might be unrelated to the cookies.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

It was 100% whole wheat, baking powder, cinnamon, peanut butter, and skim milk. That's it.
I can't think of anything else that was different other than two puppies staying with us for two weeks and Toby had a few pieces of their Nutro puppy food. Could he be allergic to the dogs? Just kidding.
Robin


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Aug 7 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616932


> It was 100% whole wheat, baking powder, cinnamon, peanut butter, and skim milk. That's it.
> I can't think of anything else that was different other than two puppies staying with us for two weeks and Toby had a few pieces of their Nutro puppy food. Could he be allergic to the dogs? Just kidding.
> Robin[/B]



I really don't know. I guess you'll eventually figure it out. If he's had peanut butter before and it didn't bother him, maybe it's the whole wheat, but I really couldn't say.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Aug 7 2008, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616915


> everyone,
> 
> All of a sudden Toby has awful staining around his eyes and mouth. And I mean awful!
> 
> ...


I think your best bet would be to stop feeding the treats..give it a few weeks and see if it clears....if not, maybe that would be a better indication that its something in his food that has decided to disagree with him?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

try some opticlear eye drops.
it has boric acid, and that fights any yeast infection. also cc peace&kindness has done wonders on his yeast infection.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I would also stop feeding the treats and avoid anything with wheat, corn, soy or dairy for the time being. You may also want to check your local pollen forecast - it could be a seasonal allergy?


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for all of your suggestions.


----------

